# Oysters



## truespock (Apr 20, 2015)

Now I am not a seafood fan,
Whether stuck on a hook or out of a can.
I don't like tuna, bass or cod,
There is no fish oil in my bod.

I'm a steak-only guy as I hide in my cloister,
And first on my list of distain is the oyster.
They're slimy and slick and you must crack 'em open
Then in for a small bite of meat you go gropin'.

You've got to eat dozens to make up a meal,
They're so greasy and bland I can't see the appeal.
So I've only one question for oyster-mad churls,
Is that REALLY the place where they hide all the pearls?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

Peter, I found a small pearl once. If you don't like fish, then how can you appreciate hybrids like me? Sad, so sad. Slow tears run down her little face.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 20, 2015)

Shali, dry your tears. There are always possibilities.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

Glinda, you are so right. Ah, my life is choc full of possibilities! Lol. Time for a swim! Mermaid sitting at a house with heated salt water pool. Oh happy day!


----------



## truespock (Apr 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Peter, I found a small pearl once. If you don't like fish, then how can you appreciate hybrids like me? Sad, so sad. Slow tears run down her little face.



Ah, but you must read more carefully, charming one.  I never said I don't LIKE fish.  I said I don't EAT them.  This actually seems to me to be potentially a GOOD thing for you.  Now, dry your tears and let's go get a virtual hamburger!


----------



## truespock (Apr 21, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Shali, dry your tears. There are always possibilities.



Fear not, oh, she with the dazzling smile.  The fish lady is in the very safest of hands with me.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Safe with you, Peter? I doubt it!  And even if I were, you are always at risk with a dark-eyed shape shifting woman-feline-mermaid who plotted for years to break through Spock's logic to the unbridled passion that lurked within ....cue spooky Star Trek music, and a close up of a deliciously brooding Spocky. Sigh.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Peter, I accept your virtual invitation to a virtual lunch.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Seems fishy to me...


----------

